# control de velocidad para un motor ac con el pic 16f84



## herlin gonzalo (Mar 23, 2007)

ola mucahachos mi nombre es herlin gonzalo y necesito ayuda para diseñar un control para un motor AC, basicamente para una motobomba de agua. El control del motor se debe realizar por medio de un pic 16f84.

les agradeceria mucho si me ayudaran con este puequeño problema.

gracias


----------



## Jairo (Mar 24, 2007)

hola
Te sugiero que hagas un control de fase directo,para esto tendrias que hacer un detector de cruce por cero y un sistema de potencia para controlar el encendido del motor, si lo haces por transistores no seria tan necesario el detectro de cruce por cero y el control seria un PWM, y si lo hace por scr tendrias que hacer de ley el detedtor de cruce por cero para en ese momento contar el tiempo para disparar el scr yu activar la bomba y entonces la potencia entregada dependeria de ese angulo de disparo y eso lo programaria en el micro

Si no me hice entender pergunta
Saludos Jairo


----------



## Eduardo de Carvalho (Abr 24, 2007)

la unica forma de variar la velosidad de un motor de motobomba es variando la frecuencia y siempre que el motor sea de 3 fases. El problema con los motores monofásicos de inducción es que se desenganchan y se acciona nuevamente el devanado de arranque por lo que se tienden a quemar.


----------



## thors (Abr 26, 2007)

herlin 

creo que debes aclarar si necesitas controlar el motor en su velocidad como un VDF
o  simplemente reliazar un sistema de llenado o vaciado de algun liquido en donde el pic
realice las detecciones del nivel y arranque y detenga la bomba


----------



## herlin gonzalo (Abr 26, 2007)

ola thors tienes toda la razon, el circuito que necesito armar es para controlar el llenado de un recipiente, pero ahora aparte de controlar la motobomba me encuentro con el problema de que nose como detectar cuando hay agua en la tuberia y asi encender la motobomba, porque si el recipiente esta vacio pero no hay agua en la tuberia no puedo permitir que la motobomba se encienda. quisiera saber que tipo de sensor me recomiendas para detectar la presencia del agua en las tuberias.


----------



## JADC (Jun 3, 2007)

Para detectar agua en las tuberías podrías utilizar un pressure transmitter. El fluido al circular por la cañería "levantará" presión manométrica, siendo esta la que sensar'as.


----------



## Andrea_Enriquez (May 15, 2008)

hola muchachos estoy trabajando en un proyecto similar necesito controlar y supervisar una electrobomba con un pic18f4550 , les agradeceria la información que me pudieran facilitar. 
Por ahora sobre todo de la etapa de potencia


----------



## pepechip (May 15, 2008)

JADC dijo:
			
		

> Para detectar agua en las tuberías podrías utilizar un pressure transmitter. El fluido al circular por la cañería "levantará" presión manométrica, siendo esta la que sensar'as.


En mi pais a esto se le llama FLUJOSTATO. Los hay de varios modelos, el mas simple consiste e una clapeta que al circular el agua te acciona un microinterruptor. 
Con este sistema controlas al mismo tiempo: Si hay agua, si la bomba esta funcionando, si la llave de paso esta cortada a la salida de la bomba, si el filtro esta sucio.
Esta pieza la llevan las calderas y calentadores para detectar que se ha abierto el grifo de agua caliente.
saludos


----------



## Andrea_Enriquez (May 17, 2008)

hola estoy trabajando en un proyecto de supervision y control de una electrobomba, necesito diseñar la etapa de potencia y una etapa  de sensado  de corriente.

La etapa de potencia con un moc3041 y un triac. Como diseñar el circuito de sensado? y demas....


----------

